# Cami



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6987990506/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7134077865/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6988017660/

Cami (her full name is Chamomile) Is one of five dogs that my parents have. Ever since I have moved back in with them she has been attached to me more than usual. She follows me everywhere, gets upset when I lock her out of my room, and is a bit overprotective of me when I have friends over. 

Even my friend who I've known for years still gets stalked by Cami when he comes to give me a hug, and she nips his ankles. She doesn't even let him sit next to me and constantly watches him. She stops when I scold her.

She acts adorable when I say 'bad dog'. She will scurry over to my feet and roll over and whimper as if to say she's sorry. I love Cami to death. And you can tell when she smiles! It's so cute!

The reason I am typing this is because I have a whole bunch of hope for her vet appointment tomorrow. They had found some lumps in her nose after I noticed she was acting worse than usual. More clingy, OVERLY possessive (growling at my parents if they hugged me). So I took her to the vet....

I am hoping the lumps aren't cancerous in any way.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Cami is such a sweetie  I love that face. 

Crossing my fingers for you that everything is ok with her. Please keep us posted.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awwww she's such a cutie, I hope everything is ok with her!!!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Some good news and bad. They found that the bumps weren't cancerous!! I'm so relieved! Spent the whole afternoon crying x3

Bad news is I have to drop her off and leave her overnight tonight so they can remove them. I just know she will be skittish and scared D:


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

So... how did the surgery go? I work in a vet hospital and it's a pretty standard procedure. Hope everything is going well. I know how stressful it can be leaving your pet even if it's for a short time.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

When I got her back she was a little wobbly x3 Though once it wore off she did nothing but whine and cling to me all day! I felt bad enough and stayed home from work for a few days. 

Next week I'm supposed to bring her back in so they can make sure no more bumps show up~


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

She's really cute! Awww... hope she warms back up soon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad she's doing ok.


----------

